# Bluetooth streaming on older Alpine HU



## bomzomb5 (Nov 2, 2018)

Dont know if this would be considered old school but I own an older Alpine HU. CDA-9855 and was wondering which, if any of the Alpine Bluetooth adapters would work with my unit when it comes to streaming audio from my Iphone to the Headunit? Any help ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rags (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm actually in the same boat as you, using a CDA-7949. I've tried a Ai-Net Bluetooth adapter with no success. Just ordered another one that says KCA-121b compatible. I also have a PRA-h400 that I am not using that I might try hooking up the Bluetooth adapter to, as I did see a post where someone had success when using it. Can't seem to find that post any longer


----------



## bomzomb5 (Nov 2, 2018)

I think the first Bluetooth Alpine adapter KCE-100bt might be compatible with my head unit but i was told it was only for phone call audio. Ive had no luck with the Ai-Net auxiliary cords....tried 3 different cords from companies other than Alpine and all those cables would work but would soon after static and weird signal noises would blast through the speakers. And thats just not cool at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchell2.0 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have both of these head units, I'd recommend just using the KCA-121b compatible bluetooth adapter as there are no decent Alpine Ai-Net ones. They're all over ebay, it's just a bluetooth module wired to the analog pins on an Ai-Net plug, it doesn't communicate with head unit at all.

These will just work with the CDA-9855, all you need to do is enable aux in the menu. If you're having issues with these it's probably a faulty head unit, or the Ai-Net connector contacts or switch on the bottom may be dirty. Check the pins in the Ai-Net plug and try switching the switch between EQ and NORM 10 or so times and see if that makes a difference (make sure it's on NORM afterwards). When I bought my 9855 and switched it to EQ, it sometimes lost a channel and made weird noises because of dirty contacts.

For the CDA-7949, you need to enable mute in the menu (hold power button for 3 seconds, press F2 until you get to mute, then set to on with the prev track button if it's off. You can also set the input name using F3 - F6). You then need to wire up a switch that grounds the interrupt wire. When the switch is on it will switch the source to Ai-Net aux and when it's off it goes back to normal


----------

